# Cooden Beach GC Forum Meet........................ Friday 30th July 2021



## Smiffy (Jun 30, 2020)

Due to popular demand, I have booked a return to Cooden Beach GC for Friday 30th July 2021.
Long time away, but available days book up quickly.
18 holes starting from 9.30am with lunch after, followed by another 18 holes and an evening meal.
Those that have been before know what a great day this usually is.
Cost for the day will be £75.00.
Have booked for 30 but can add/subtract as necessary.
No deposit required but green fees may be taken in advance to save hassle on the day.
Interested???

1. Smiffy
2. Drive4show
3. Full Throttle
4. Leftie
5. Dhan
6. Chris
7. Chrisd
8. Paperboy
9. Spongebob59
10. SteveW86
11. Midnight
12. Dando
13. Jobr1850


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 30, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Interested???
		
Click to expand...

Yes    Can I claim my travel expenses back?


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 30, 2020)

Yes please.


----------



## Leftie (Jun 30, 2020)

Myself, Dhan and Chris up for this again matey.  Well done


----------



## chrisd (Jun 30, 2020)

I'd be keen Rob


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm in please Rob!


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 30, 2020)

Stick me down Ta.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 30, 2020)

yes please Rob


----------



## Dando (Jun 30, 2020)

Yes please mate


----------



## Midnight (Jun 30, 2020)

Yes please mate 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## PieMan (Jun 30, 2020)

Would've loved to but expect to be Australia! Love the Cooden meet.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 1, 2020)

Traminator said:



			As per the other meet for next year, when will you start needing money?
I won't know when next year's tournaments/team events are happening til January.
		
Click to expand...

I don't normally ask for any deposit for the Cooden meet, it's usually "pay on the day".
This does lead to a bit of a "panic" on the day where I have to collect everybody's payment and get them to the secretary at lunchtime so I may well ask for everybody to pay in full a few weeks before the event.
So obviously, no money required until around June/July next year.
Hope that answers your question?


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2020)

Due to popular demand, I have booked a return to Cooden Beach GC for Friday 30th July 2021.

Long time away, but available days book up quickly.

18 holes starting from 9.30am with lunch after, followed by another 18 holes and an evening meal.

Those that have been before know what a great day this usually is.

Cost for the day will be £75.00.

Have booked for 30 but can add/subtract as necessary.

No deposit required but green fees may be taken in advance to save hassle on the day.
Interested???

1. Smiffy
2. Drive4show
3. Full Throttle
4. Leftie
5. Dhan
6. Chris
7. Chrisd
8. Paperboy
9. Spongebob59
10. SteveW86
11. Midnight
12. Dando
13. Jobr1850
14. Fish 🐟🍺


----------



## Swingalot (Jul 10, 2020)

Up for this, stick me down please .


----------



## Badger (Jul 10, 2020)

Yes please Rob, thought I'd missed my chance of this meet so delighted to see it back.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 10, 2020)

1. Smiffy
2. Drive4show
3. Full Throttle
4. Leftie
5. Dhan
6. Chris
7. Chrisd
8. Paperboy
9. Spongebob59
10. SteveW86
11. Midnight
12. Dando
13. Jobr1850
14. Fish 🐟🍺
15. Swingalot
16. Badger
17. Papas
18. Papas+1 (hope ok to add my old man)


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 12, 2020)

Add me in please!!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 13, 2020)

njrose51 said:



			Add me in please!!!!
		
Click to expand...

*1. Smiffy
2. Drive4show
3. Full Throttle
4. Leftie
5. Dhan
6. Chris
7. Chrisd
8. Paperboy
9. Spongebob59
10. SteveW86
11. Midnight
12. Dando
13. Jobr1850
14. Fish 🐟🍺
15. Swingalot
16. Badger
17. Papas
18. Papas+1
19. njrose51
20. Norrin Radd *


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 13, 2020)

Be rude not to smudge


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 15, 2020)

Cheers!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 23, 2020)

*Latest list:*

*1. Smiffy
2. Drive4show
3. Full Throttle
4. Leftie
5. Dhan
6. Chris
7. Chrisd
8. Paperboy
9. Spongebob59
10. SteveW86
11. Midnight
12. Dando
13. Jobr1850
14. Fish 🐟🍺
15. Swingalot
16. Badger
17. Papas
18. Papas+1
19. njrose51
20. Norrin Radd* 
*21. Ray Taylor
22. Sharon Strahan*


----------



## Leftie (Jul 23, 2020)

*Latest list:*

*1. Smiffy
2. Drive4show
3. Full Throttle
4. Leftie
5. Barrie
6. Dhan
7. Chris
8. Chrisd
9. Paperboy
10. Spongebob59
11. SteveW86
12. Midnight
13. Dando
14. Jobr1850
15. Fish 🐟🍺
16. Swingalot
17. Badger
18. Papas
19. Papas+1
20. njrose51
21. Norrin Radd
22. Ray Taylor
23. Sharon Strahan*


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 1, 2020)

Have contacted the club regarding dress code for the evening meal. I know that they have recently relaxed the rules there as far as this is concerned, I'm just hoping that we can get away without the jacket and tie lark. Be much more enjoyable if it's just smart casual in the evening. Will keep you posted. Although having said that, they have installed a new person who is in charge of society and corporate events. She ain't that quick at answering (although having found her profile on FB I think I'll forgive her...)
xxxx


----------



## heronsghyll (Aug 1, 2020)

Rob, 

I sent you a PM as well, but to confirm please stick me down for 3 x places with Guy and Robin.

So pleased your doing it again! An awesome day ALWAYS!!
cheers


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 2, 2020)

*Latest list:*

*1. Smiffy
2. Drive4show
3. Full Throttle
4. Leftie
5. Barrie
6. Dhan
7. Chris
8. Chrisd
9. Paperboy
10. Spongebob59
11. SteveW86
12. Midnight
13. Dando
14. Jobr1850
15. Fish 🐟🍺
16. Swingalot
17. Badger
18. Papas
19. Papas+1
20. njrose51
21. Norrin Radd
22. Ray Taylor
23. Sharon Strahan
24. Gopher99
25. Heronsghyll
26. Guy
27. Robin*


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 4, 2020)

Have just heard back from Cooden. Smart casual is fine, so no jacket and tie for the evening meal 
👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## Fish (Aug 4, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Have just heard back from Cooden. Smart casual is fine, so no jacket and tie for the evening meal
👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼
		
Click to expand...

Is it still sleep where you fall


----------



## letitrip (Aug 14, 2020)

Yes please rob..


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 15, 2020)

letitrip said:



			Yes please rob..
		
Click to expand...

*Latest list:*

*1. Smiffy
2. Drive4show
3. Full Throttle
4. Leftie
5. Barrie
6. Dhan
7. Chris
8. Chrisd
9. Paperboy
10. Spongebob59
11. SteveW86
12. Midnight
13. Dando
14. Jobr1850
15. Fish 🐟🍺
16. Swingalot
17. Badger
18. Papas
19. Papas+1
20. njrose51
21. Norrin Radd
22. Ray Taylor
23. Sharon Strahan
24. Gopher99
25. Heronsghyll
26. Guy
27. Robin
28. Letitrip
29. PNWokingham
30. Pieman
31.SimonSmh
32.SimonSmh guest
33.Anotherdouble 
34. Oxfordcomma
35. Casuk*


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2020)

Just bringing this back to the top for anyone that missed it...........................................


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 22, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Just bringing this back to the top for anyone that missed it...........................................
		
Click to expand...

Me and Duffers were discussing this on our drive home yesterday, we're up for it but cant commit til early new year as we might be away if that's ok Rob?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Me and Duffers were discussing this on our drive home yesterday, we're up for it but cant commit til early new year as we might be away if that's ok Rob?
		
Click to expand...

No problem Stuart. Just let me know one way or the other.....


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 22, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			No problem Stuart. Just let me know one way or the other.....


Click to expand...

Will do Rob


----------



## Simonsmh (Sep 22, 2020)

Can you add me and I guest to the list.

Cheers


----------



## casuk (Sep 22, 2020)

Add me too


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 22, 2020)

Definitely interested, unable to fully commit currently though.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 22, 2020)

Count me in knobby - I will start a regular saving plan for enough balls for 2 rounds and continue the therapy through till next summer!! 😀


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Sep 22, 2020)

Rob, put my name down too please. Have only just restarted on the forum after a hiatus of a few years and I'm realising that it's meets like this one that I missed most. Are you booking the weather properly this time? Seem to remember an extended shelter in a hut last time I played Cooden!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 23, 2020)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Rob, put my name down too please. Have only just restarted on the forum after a hiatus of a few years and I'm realising that it's meets like this one that I missed most. Are you booking the weather properly this time? Seem to remember an extended shelter in a hut last time I played Cooden!
		
Click to expand...

Great to see back around Ben,hope you're well mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 23, 2020)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Rob, put my name down too please. Have only just restarted on the forum after a hiatus of a few years and I'm realising that it's meets like this one that I missed most. Are you booking the weather properly this time? Seem to remember an extended shelter in a hut last time I played Cooden!
		
Click to expand...

I remember it well Ben!! Absolutely lobbed it down. I think my scorecard went in the bin that day.........good to see you back Geezer.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 23, 2020)

For those of you that haven't played the course before,  (and a little reminder for those that have), I see that the website now has flyovers of each hole. I think they give you a true sense of how nice the course is, and it's layout.
If I had to pick my two favourite holes, they'd have to be the 4th and the 9th. Two great holes that I always enjoy playing, whatever the scores.
Enjoy.......................

https://www.coodenbeachgc.com/course/course-flyovers/


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 23, 2020)

1. Smiffy
2. Drive4show
3. Full Throttle
4. Leftie
5. Barrie
6. Dhan
7. Chris
8. Chrisd
9. Paperboy
10. Spongebob59
11. SteveW86
12. Midnight
13. Dando
14. Jobr1850
15. Fish 🐟🍺
16. Swingalot
17. Badger
18. Papas
19. Papas+1
20. njrose51
21. Norrin Radd
22. Ray Taylor
23. Sharon Strahan
24. Gopher99
25. Heronsghyll
26. Guy
27. Robin
28. Letitrip
29. PNWokingham
30. Pieman
31.SimonSmh
32.SimonSmh guest
33.Anotherdouble
34. Oxfordcomma
35. Casuk
36. Lilyhawk


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 23, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			I remember it well Ben!! Absolutely lobbed it down. I think my scorecard went in the bin that day.........good to see you back Geezer.


Click to expand...

Was that the year where you could see the storm come across from France after we finished. That was pretty spectacular!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 23, 2020)

Paperboy said:



			Was that the year where you could see the storm come across from France after we finished. That was pretty spectacular!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it was Simon. I think that was the year before, although I've been wrong before 
🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 23, 2020)

Paperboy said:



			Was that the year where you could see the storm come across from France after we finished. That was pretty spectacular!
		
Click to expand...

Drive home afterwards was interesting as well, as I seem to remember discussing with Ben when we filled up.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 23, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			For those of you that haven't played the course before,  (and a little reminder for those that have), I see that the website now has flyovers of each hole. I think they give you a true sense of how nice the course is, and it's layout.
If I had to pick my two favourite holes, they'd have to be the 4th and the 9th. Two great holes that I always enjoy playing, whatever the scores.
Enjoy.......................

https://www.coodenbeachgc.com/course/course-flyovers/

Click to expand...

Yes I love the 9th. Don't think I've ever played it well though!! 😂

Another I also like is the short par 4 5th - good risk reward hole.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 23, 2020)

PieMan said:



			Yes I love the 9th. Don't think I've ever played it well though!! 😂

Another I also like is the short par 4 5th - good risk reward hole.
		
Click to expand...

I normally play a 4 iron off the tee to leave a flat out driver in 😭😭😭


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 23, 2020)

1. Smiffy
2. Drive4show
3. Full Throttle
4. Leftie
5. Barrie
6. Dhan
7. Chris
8. Chrisd
9. Paperboy
10. Spongebob59
11. SteveW86
12. Midnight
13. Dando
14. Jobr1850
15. Fish 🐟🍺
16. Swingalot
17. Badger
18. Papas
19. Papas+1
20. njrose51
21. Norrin Radd
22. Ray Taylor
23. Sharon Strahan
24. Gopher99
25. Heronsghyll
26. Guy
27. Robin
28. Letitrip
29. PNWokingham
30. Pieman
31.SimonSmh
32.SimonSmh guest
33.Anotherdouble
34. Oxfordcomma
35. Casuk
36. Lilyhawk
37. BiM.


----------



## JustOne (Sep 23, 2020)

Assuming free accommodation, possibly for the missus too......... I'm in 

If there's space


----------



## PieMan (Sep 23, 2020)

JustOne said:



			Assuming free accommodation, possibly for the missus too......... I'm in 

If there's space
		
Click to expand...

The beach should be nice that time of year......... 😉


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 23, 2020)

No


JustOne said:



			Assuming free accommodation, possibly for the missus too......... I'm in 

If there's space
		
Click to expand...

No problems Son
xxx


----------



## Dando (Sep 23, 2020)

Got my accommodation sorted. Decided to make it into a mini break and book into normans bay caravan park for a few days either side of the meet


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 23, 2020)

Dando said:



			Got my accommodation sorted. Decided to make it into a mini break and book into normans bay caravan park for a few days either side of the meet
		
Click to expand...

I'm off all the preceding week so might be able to sort another game out locally if you fancy it? 
If James is staying he would most probably be up for it too


----------



## casuk (Sep 23, 2020)

Were are you all staying up there, I was planning to drive home after the second round but might make a weekend of it and head home sunday


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 23, 2020)

There are a few nice, smaller B&B's in Bexhill and a travelodge in Hastings if you want me to make a few enquiries for you mate??


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 23, 2020)

casuk said:



			Were are you all staying up there, I was planning to drive home after the second round but might make a weekend of it and head home sunday
		
Click to expand...

Kris. 

You know this is Cooden Beach on the south coast of England and not Cruden Bay 😉

It’s about 10hrs from Glasgow


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Sep 23, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Great to see back around Ben,hope you're well mate.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Stu, yes, all well here. Enjoying my golf, and feeling like I've improved a lot although the scorecards tend to disagree with me on that point.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 23, 2020)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Cheers Stu, yes, all well here. Enjoying my golf, and feeling like I've improved a lot although the scorecards tend to disagree with me on that point.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant mate, I was only asking about you a few weeks ago, glad you’re well.

Hopefully the next meet we’ll get a round together🍻


----------



## casuk (Sep 23, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Kris.

You know this is Cooden Beach on the south coast of England and not Cruden Bay 😉

It’s about 10hrs from Glasgow
		
Click to expand...

Nope,  I'm out 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## richart (Sep 23, 2020)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Cheers Stu, yes, all well here. Enjoying my golf, and feeling like I've improved a lot although the scorecards tend to disagree with me on that point.
		
Click to expand...

Good to see you back Ben. Upset any waitresses recently ?


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 23, 2020)

Can you put me down if there's room please Rob, happy to be reserve if not


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2020)

casuk said:



			Nope,  I'm out 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2020)

*1. Smiffy
2. Drive4show
3. Full Throttle
4. Leftie
5. Barrie
6. Dhan
7. Chris
8. Chrisd
9. Paperboy
10. Spongebob59
11. SteveW86
12. Midnight
13. Dando
14. Jobr1850
15. Fish 🐟🍺
16. Swingalot
17. Badger
18. Papas
19. Papas+1
20. njrose51
21. Norrin Radd
22. Ray Taylor
23. Sharon Strahan
24. Gopher99
25. Heronsghyll
26. Guy
27. Robin
28. Letitrip
29. PNWokingham
30. Pieman
31.SimonSmh
32.SimonSmh guest
33.Anotherdouble
34. Oxfordcomma
35. SaintHacker
36. Lilyhawk
37. BiM.
38. JustOne
39. Richart (PM only)
40. mashleyR7
41.Wookie 
42. LiverpoolPhil
43. 94tegsi*


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 25, 2020)

casuk said:



			Nope,  I'm out 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

belter mate


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 25, 2020)

Put me down please smithy! Someone needs to nurse ChrisD out of town.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 26, 2020)

mashleyR7 said:



			Put me down please smithy! Someone needs to nurse ChrisD out of town.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Sep 26, 2020)

Dont worry about me, I've a whole team of (couldnt) carers (less) 🤔


----------



## wookie (Sep 28, 2020)

Can you stick me down please Smiffy subject to holiday arrangements


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 28, 2020)

wookie said:



			Can you stick me down please Smiffy subject to holiday arrangements
		
Click to expand...

Done 
😉😉😉


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes please Smiffy 👍 and can i play with @PieMan and @jobr1850 just so I can annoy them both 😉


----------



## 94tegsi (Sep 28, 2020)

Put me down mate!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 29, 2020)

*We need a bigger boat.............*

*1. Smiffy
2. Drive4show
3. Full Throttle
4. Leftie
5. Barrie
6. Dhan
7. Chris
8. Chrisd
9. Paperboy
10. Spongebob59
11. SteveW86
12. Midnight
13. Dando
14. Jobr1850
15. Fish 
16. Swingalot
17. Badger
18. Papas
19. Papas+1
20. njrose51
21. Norrin Radd
22. Ray Taylor
23. Sharon Strahan
24. Gopher99
25. Heronsghyll
26. Guy
27. Robin
28. Letitrip
29. PNWokingham
30. Pieman
31.SimonSmh
32.SimonSmh guest
33.Anotherdouble
34. Oxfordcomma
35. SaintHacker
36. Lilyhawk
37. BiM.
38. JustOne
39. Richart (PM only)
40. mashleyR7
41.Wookie
42. LiverpoolPhil
43. 94tegsi
44. need_my_wedge
45. TheDiablo*


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 29, 2020)

Put me down please Smiffy, but will have to confirm nearer the time if that's ok


----------



## richart (Sep 29, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes please Smiffy 👍 and can i play with @PieMan and @jobr1850 just so I can annoy them both 😉
		
Click to expand...

 I think you can annoy more than those two.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 29, 2020)

richart said:



			I think you can annoy more than those two.

Click to expand...

We've always managed to get round in less than 4 hours prior to next year.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 29, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			We've always managed to get round in less than 4 hours prior to next year.


Click to expand...

For the front 9, back 9 was always a bit slower though.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 29, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			For the front 9, back 9 was always a bit slower though. 

Click to expand...

Yep. It is a bit tighter and hillier. Plus a helluva lot of walking green to tee


----------



## PieMan (Sep 29, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes please Smiffy 👍 and can i play with @PieMan and @jobr1850 just so I can annoy them both 😉
		
Click to expand...

I am sure it will be the best day on a golf course @jobr1850 and I will ever have........ 😉 😂😂😂


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 29, 2020)

Am interested if a spot is available


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 30, 2020)

*We need a bigger boat.............*

*1. Smiffy
2. Ian (guest of Full Throttle) 
3. Full Throttle
4. Leftie
5. Barrie
6. Dhan
7. Chris
8. Chrisd
9. Paperboy
10. Spongebob59
11. SteveW86
12. Midnight
13. Dando
14. Jobr1850
15. Fish
16. Swingalot
17. Badger
18. Papas
19. Papas+1
20. njrose51
21. Norrin Radd
22. Ray Taylor
23. Sharon Strahan
24. Gopher99
25. Heronsghyll
26. Guy
27. Robin
28. Letitrip
29. PNWokingham
30. Pieman
31.SimonSmh
32.SimonSmh guest
33.Anotherdouble
34. Oxfordcomma
35. SaintHacker
36. Lilyhawk
37. BiM.
38. JustOne
39. Richart (PM only)
40. mashleyR7
41.Wookie
42. LiverpoolPhil
43. 94tegsi
44. need_my_wedge
45. TheDiablo
46. Drive4show
47. srixon 1
48. Bdill93
49. Bdill93's guess
50. Sandy Hallett*


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 3, 2020)

can I have a spot for my guest, Ian from last time please


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 4, 2020)

full_throttle said:



			can I have a spot for my guest, Ian from last time please
		
Click to expand...

He's in Sir


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 10, 2020)

Just noticed that they've altered the SI on the 1st hole. Used to be 10 (a joke!!) but is now 4. That's more like it.
A four on that hole always felt like a birdie.....one of the toughest opening holes you'd face anywhere.


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 10, 2020)

Stick my name down please. Happy to be on the subs bench if you're already full.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 11, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Stick my name down please. Happy to be on the subs bench if you're already full.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 16, 2020)

Put me down if possible! Plus a guest also!


----------



## Captainron (Nov 28, 2020)

Hi Rob.

Stick me down for this.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 28, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Hi Rob.

Stick me down for this.
		
Click to expand...

Good to have you aboard Cam...... 

*1. Smiffy
2. Ian (guest of Full Throttle)
3. Full Throttle
4. Leftie
5. Barrie
6. Dhan
7. Chris
8. Chrisd
9. Paperboy
10. Spongebob59
11. SteveW86
12. Midnight
13. Dando
14. Jobr1850
15. Sandy Hallett
16. Swingalot
17. Badger
18. Papas
19. Papas+1
20. njrose51
21. Norrin Radd
22. Ray Taylor
23. Sharon Strahan
24. Gopher99
25. Heronsghyll
26. Guy
27. Robin
28. Letitrip
29. PNWokingham
30. Pieman
31.SimonSmh
32.SimonSmh guest
33.Anotherdouble
34. Oxfordcomma
35. SaintHacker
36. CaptainRon
37. BiM.
38. JustOne
39. Richart (PM only)
40. mashleyR7
41.Wookie
42. LiverpoolPhil
43. 94tegsi
44. need_my_wedge
45. TheDiablo
46. Drive4show
47. srixon 1
48. Bdill93
49. Bdill93's guess*


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 28, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Good to have you aboard Cam...... 

*1. Smiffy
2. Ian (guest of Full Throttle)
3. Full Throttle
4. Leftie
5. Barrie
6. Dhan
7. Chris
8. Chrisd
9. Paperboy
10. Spongebob59
11. SteveW86
12. Midnight
13. Dando
14. Jobr1850
15. Fish
16. Swingalot
17. Badger
18. Papas
19. Papas+1
20. njrose51
21. Norrin Radd
22. Ray Taylor
23. Sharon Strahan
24. Gopher99
25. Heronsghyll
26. Guy
27. Robin
28. Letitrip
29. PNWokingham
30. Pieman
31.SimonSmh
32.SimonSmh guest
33.Anotherdouble
34. Oxfordcomma
35. SaintHacker
36. Lilyhawk
37. BiM.
38. JustOne
39. Richart (PM only)
40. mashleyR7
41.Wookie
42. LiverpoolPhil
43. 94tegsi
44. need_my_wedge
45. TheDiablo
46. Drive4show
47. srixon 1
48. Bdill93
49. Bdill93's guess
50. Sandy Hallett
51. CaptainRon*

Click to expand...

Good for who?? Certainly not his poor playing partners😁


----------



## Leftie (Nov 28, 2020)

I'll be taking some industrial ear defenders then


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 28, 2020)

Just a reminder for Cameron.

YOU WON'T BE ALLOWED IN THE CLUBHOUSE WITH BERMUDA SHORTS ON. BAREFOOT IN FLIPFLOPS IS NOT CONSIDERED APPROPRIATE DRESS EITHER.
YOU HAVE BEEN DULY WARNED.
😱😱😱😱😱


----------



## Dando (Nov 28, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Good for who?? Certainly not his poor playing partners😁
		
Click to expand...

It’ll be good for the swear jar!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 27, 2020)

With the numbers now having grown to 50 I am going to have to contact Cooden to try to sort out a two tee start. With the numbers involved, it will be impossible to finish in time for the evening meal to be served at a sensible time if we all go off the 1st.
The "normal" other starting point is the 14th hole, as the 10th is a long, long way from the clubhouse.
There is a road than runs from the clubhouse to a parking bay right by the 14th tee, so not too much of a problem.
I'll let you know how things are going as we go along!!



*1. Smiffy
2. Ian (guest of Full Throttle)
3. Full Throttle
4. Leftie
5. Barrie
6. Dhan
7. Sandy
8. Chrisd
9. Paperboy
10. Spongebob59
11. SteveW86
12. Midnight
13. Dando
14. Jobr1850
15. Fish
16. Swingalot
17. Badger
18. Papas
19. Papas+1
20. njrose51
21. Norrin Radd
22. Ray Taylor
23. Sharon Strahan
24. Gopher99
25. Heronsghyll
26. Guy
27. Robin
28. Letitrip
29. PNWokingham
30. Pieman
31.SimonSmh
32.SimonSmh guest
33.Anotherdouble
34. Oxfordcomma
35. SaintHacker
36. CaptainRon
37. BiM.
38. JustOne
39. Richart (PM only)
40. mashleyR7
41.Wookie
42. LiverpoolPhil
43. 94tegsi
44. need_my_wedge
45. TheDiablo
46. Topoftheflop
47. Bratty
48. Bdill93
49. Bdill93's guest
50. TXL *


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 6, 2021)

Not going to be able to make this now.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Not going to be able to make this now.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know
😉


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 6, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Thanks for letting me know
😉
		
Click to expand...

I had double booked myself (again). Last year's cancelled weekend at Ashbury has been rescheduled for the same day/weekend as Cooden Beach. Maybe next time.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 6, 2021)

Apologies Rob but I need to drop out, I've been top trumped by the family holiday in the same week 😡


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Apr 6, 2021)

Put me down smithy if a spot opens up young man 👍🏻😘


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Apologies Rob but I need to drop out, I've been top trumped by the family holiday in the same week 😡
		
Click to expand...

You will get to play at my place one day mate.....


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2021)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Put me down smithy if a spot opens up young man 👍🏻😘
		
Click to expand...

There's a space available if you fancy it Craig.
And it's "Smiffy" old chap


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Apr 6, 2021)

Smiffy, put me down!! 😉👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2021)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Smiffy, put me down!! 😉👍🏻👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

No 46 

*1. Smiffy
2. Ian (guest of Full Throttle)
3. Full Throttle
4. Leftie
5. Barrie
6. Dhan
7. Sandy
8. Chrisd
9. Paperboy
10. Spongebob59
11. SteveW86
12. Midnight
13. Dando
14. Jobr1850
15. Fish
16. Swingalot
17. Badger
18. Papas
19. Papas+1
20. njrose51
21. Norrin Radd
22. Ray Taylor
23. Sharon Strahan
24. Gopher99
25. Heronsghyll
26. Guy
27. Robin
28. Letitrip
29. PNWokingham
30. Pieman
31.SimonSmh
32.SimonSmh guest
33.Anotherdouble
34. Oxfordcomma
35. SaintHacker
36. CaptainRon
37. BiM.
38. JustOne
39. Richart (PM only)
40. mashleyR7
41.Wookie
42. LiverpoolPhil
43. 94tegsi
44. need_my_wedge
45. TheDiablo
46. Topoftheflop
47. Bratty
48. Bdill93
49. Bdill93's guest
50. TXL*


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 10, 2021)

Is there a waiting list? Asking for a friend 

Need to double check dates but I never got round to getting to Cooden first time round on the forum, might as well try and tick it off the bucket list if I can.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 19, 2021)

I have some bad news.....

Despite emailing the club just after Christmas requesting additional tee times and a possible two tee start, I have only just heard back from them.
They are unable to offer me any additional slots over and above the eight I originally booked, due to it coinciding with their Captains weekend. So I have got to limit the places to 32. This isn't going to be easy, and there is nothing I can do unfortunately.
JustOne is a definite runner, as he has already made arrangements to travel up from Wales and visit us that week. 
So that leaves 30 places........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2021)

Hi mate - holiday and hotel has been booked at the moment and also giving someone a lift so if you can let us know what’s happening that would be great 👍


----------



## Dando (Apr 19, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I have some bad news.....

Despite emailing the club just after Christmas requesting additional tee times and a possible two tee start, I have only just heard back from them.
They are unable to offer me any additional slots over and above the eight I originally booked, due to it coinciding with their Captains weekend. So I have got to limit the places to 32. This isn't going to be easy, and there is nothing I can do unfortunately.
JustOne is a definite runner, as he has already made arrangements to travel up from Wales and visit us that week.
So that leaves 30 places........
		
Click to expand...

Rob,
I’ll give up my space for someone.


----------



## heronsghyll (Apr 19, 2021)

Dando said:



			Rob,
I’ll give up my space for someone.
		
Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			I have some bad news.....

Despite emailing the club just after Christmas requesting additional tee times and a possible two tee start, I have only just heard back from them.
They are unable to offer me any additional slots over and above the eight I originally booked, due to it coinciding with their Captains weekend. So I have got to limit the places to 32. This isn't going to be easy, and there is nothing I can do unfortunately.
JustOne is a definite runner, as he has already made arrangements to travel up from Wales and visit us that week.
So that leaves 30 places........
		
Click to expand...

Rob,
Your the organiser WHATEVER you say/decide is ok with the 3 x of us. (HG, Robin and Guy).

Personally, I think the first 32 on the list are automatically in - if they send you the entry fee.  After that you fill slots with reserves in the order they applied. 

BUT - I would accept anything, any decision you make with good grace. 

Cheers and keep us posted. Don’t sweat it too much, it’s not your fault the club have an event on that day. 👍


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 19, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hi mate - holiday and hotel has been booked at the moment and also giving someone a lift so if you can let us know what’s happening that would be great 👍
		
Click to expand...

I think the fairest thing I can do is offer the regular attendees first option and go from there. People like Full Throttle and Fish have played every year despite having to travel miles down from the Midlands.


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 19, 2021)

With having no work for 4 months and waiting for Rishi’s holiday pay to come at some stage I will donate my space to help out. Cheers for the effort though Rob


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 19, 2021)

I'll drop out Rob, small possibility of a job change around that time so it might save dropping out later if it happens


----------



## Captainron (Apr 19, 2021)

I’ll drop out Rob.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 19, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			“regular attendees” -

Have to say that’s disappointing to read that as it’s a closed shop and even more so when a forum member would get binned out for non forum members and banned forum members

I just hope my hotel is refundable as I’ll be £100 out of pocket.
		
Click to expand...

 I'm not going to stop regulars coming Phil. And whether Fish is banned or not, he's travelled miles every year to support this meet, and he's never missed out. You think it's fair I should ditch him for a first timer??


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 19, 2021)

I'll forgo my two spots. 

Got plenty of forum meets and mini meets so can leave this one for others.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 19, 2021)

Young fella, if need be I will give my place as it means not taking time off work, I will keep a eye out for the next time you organise it mate👍🏾👍🏾

Dont envy your job in getting it down to the number needed mate, good luck 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 19, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Then out of respect and common courtesy to the forum it would be best if that was highlighted from the start that preferential treatment would be given to certain forumers and non forumers so that people like myself wouldn’t commit to reserving hotels and taking time off work ,

People shouldn’t be out of pocket and that’s potentially what is going to happen to anyone that has pre booked a hotel and paid for it
		
Click to expand...

Here we go again..... 
I had no idea that I was going to be limited on spots when I booked it, so had no reason at all to state that  preferential treatment was going to be given out to "certain forumers" as you put it. And who the hell pays £100.00 in advance for a hotel booking? I've stayed in loads of hotels over the years and have never been asked to pay a deposit, let alone £100.00!! If the money is your problem let me know and we'll have a whip round for you. Everybody else has commented that they'll happily give up their spot, but not the man that could start an argument in a telephone box. Why was Fish banned? Why did I leave a WhatsApp group that I was invited to join? Spot the common denominator?? Fish will be welcomed with open arms. You? Do one, you melt.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 19, 2021)

By the way. I've just checked all the decent hotels around here. I can book a room in any of them with no deposit, even the most expensive one. Funny that. And after organising meets for years on here, I know the hardest part of all is getting people to part with money. Yet Liverpool Phil has booked and paid for his hotel four months in advance. Wow, you're special, you really are.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 19, 2021)

Quite often when booking hotels there are different prices depending on the cancellation conditions. Usually more expensive if you go for a full refund option.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 19, 2021)

Am I allowed to comment as a non attending forum  member?
I think it's wrong to criticise Smiffy for the change in the plans. It's not his fault the club have only advised him on the strict numbers. Organising things like this are fraught with bumps designed to trip the organiser up. Perhaps instead of criticising, how about you organise it yourself next time.


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 19, 2021)

Hi Rob, thanks for all your work, but if Fish is going to be playing. Then I'll have to withdraw, it could mar what is a lovely day out for others. We have had a few spats at recent meets.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2021)

Rob, I've not booked anything hotel wise, currently can't hit a cow's backside with a stringed musical instrument and haven't as yet renewed my membership.  I'll stand down, no problem mate, you're probably doing me a favour.  Hope it all sorts itself out.  Take care mate.


----------



## 94tegsi (Apr 19, 2021)

Hi mate, I’ve not booked anything yet, so happy to give up the space if needed.
Thanks


----------



## Leftitshort (Apr 19, 2021)

This is gold🤣 smiffy organises a meet for multiple years and gets a kicking for reasons outside his control. It’s not compulsory to attend!! Don’t go changing GM forum


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 19, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			This is gold🤣 smiffy organises a meet for multiple years and gets a kicking for reasons outside his control. It’s not compulsory to attend!! Don’t go changing GM forum
		
Click to expand...

Was just thinking the same. Been away from the forum for a few years and somethings never change. 😂


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 19, 2021)

Rob, would still like to come and play if possible but if you’re limited to a lower number of attendees and I don’t make the cut for whatever reason you decide then that’s not a problem at all. 

I’m happy either way, so will keep an eye on the thread and see how things end up.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 20, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I’m not sure why you are trying to turn it onto me *as if I’m the one at fault here*. When booking the meet *maybe the numbers should have been confirmed then* , and I certainly would have had no issues if you had gone for the first 32 that put their name down but that wasn’t the case. It’s disappointing
		
Click to expand...

*So I'm "at fault here"?????*
I have been organising this event for years and if you check through each years threads for Cooden you will see that there are normally 24, (or thereabouts), that attend.
When I booked it for this year, I initially booked for 8 tee slots, which have always been enough.
When I saw that the numbers were going to be much greater, I emailed Cooden to warn them and asked for more tee slots, preferably a two tee start so that I could accommodate everybody. (Look at post #93).
I have never had difficulty increasing or decreasing numbers before at Cooden, *so* *I had no reason to "confirm numbers" as you put it, because it had never been a problem before.*
That email was sent on December 27th. Now whether it was because of lockdown, whether it was because the person I was dealing with was inept, I don't know, but I literally heard back yesterday, nearly 4 months later, despite me sending further chase up emails, trying to phone, even enquiring about membership!!
I posted on here straight away. What more could I have done???
On the basis that there are only about 24 regulars, and I have space for 32, there was every chance that you were still going to get in. But no, you decided to kick off in your usual manner.
How many events have* you *organised in your 9 years on here. I'm not talking about fourballs, I'm talking about events??
I've done Forest Pines, Woodhall Spa, Woburn, The Addington, East Brighton, Cooden, Chartham Park to name just a few. Nearly every time they have gone without a hitch. This time, for the first time ever, I've hit a stumbling block through *no fault of my own*.
Others can see the difficulties I face and have offered some kind of help or solution. But poor old Liverpoolphil can only think of himself and wants to start proportioning blame, or fault, which is typical of the man. He starts talking about "preferential treatment" where nothing could be further from the truth. People who have been coming to this event since day one should stand down because you decide, for the first time ever, that you want to come???
Like I say, if you lose your deposit let me know. I'll personally reimburse you, because that's the sort of bloke I am.
You, on the other hand...........................


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 20, 2021)

I'll have to drop out smiffy, I've still not played this year 😥


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 20, 2021)

Smiffy said:



*So I'm "at fault here"?????*
I have been organising this event for years and if you check through each years threads for Cooden you will see that there are normally 24, (or thereabouts), that attend.
When I booked it for this year, I initially booked for 8 tee slots, which have always been enough.
When I saw that the numbers were going to be much greater, I emailed Cooden to warn them and asked for more tee slots, preferably a two tee start so that I could accommodate everybody. (Look at post #93).
I have never had difficulty increasing or decreasing numbers before at Cooden, *so* *I had no reason to "confirm numbers" as you put it, because it had never been a problem before.*
That email was sent on December 27th. Now whether it was because of lockdown, whether it was because the person I was dealing with was inept, I don't know, but I literally heard back yesterday, nearly 4 months later, despite me sending further chase up emails, trying to phone, even enquiring about membership!!
I posted on here straight away. What more could I have done???
On the basis that there are only about 24 regulars, and I have space for 32, there was every chance that you were still going to get in. But no, you decided to kick off in your usual manner.
How many events have* you *organised in your 9 years on here. I'm not talking about fourballs, I'm talking about events??
I've done Forest Pines, *Woodhall Spa*, Woburn, The Addington, East Brighton, Cooden, Chartham Park to name just a few. Nearly every time they have *gone without a hitch.* This time, for the first time ever, I've hit a stumbling block through *no fault of my own*.
Others can see the difficulties I face and have offered some kind of help or solution. But poor old Liverpoolphil can only think of himself and wants to start proportioning blame, or fault, which is typical of the man. He starts talking about "preferential treatment" where nothing could be further from the truth. People who have been coming to this event since day one should stand down because you decide, for the first time ever, that you want to come???
Like I say, if you lose your deposit let me know. I'll personally reimburse you, because that's the sort of bloke I am.
You, on the other hand...........................
		
Click to expand...

It pissed it down at Woodhall and I played like a knob. Can we get reimbursed for that? 🥴


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 20, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			It pissed it down at Woodhall and I played like a knob. Can we get reimbursed for that? 🥴
		
Click to expand...

Send me your details Geezer. I'll pop some waterproofs in the post. Least I can do....😉😉😉


----------



## PieMan (Apr 20, 2021)

Haven't been to Cooden for a while so am more than happy to give up my spot for someone who has been more recently, and indeed more regularly, than I have. 

Sorry it's been a pain in the backside for you Smiffy but wish you all the best for a good day anyway. 

Hopefully the date for 2022 works out better!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 21, 2021)

Taking into account those people who have kindly given up their places, (I'm really sorry about that guys), I am now down to this list. Still 1 too many.
Could everybody else confirm they are coming please???

*1. Smiffy
2. Ian (guest of Full Throttle)
3. Full Throttle
4. Leftie
5. Dhan
6. Bratty
7. Chrisd
8. SteveW86
9. TXL
10. Fish
11. Swingalot
12. Badger
13. njrose51
14. Norrin Radd
15. Ray Taylor
16. Sharon Strahan
17. Gopher99
18. Heronsghyll
19. Guy
20. Robin
21. Letitrip
22. PNWokingham
23.SimonSmh
24.SimonSmh guest
25. Oxfordcomma
26. JustOne
27. Wookie
28. mashleyR7
29. need_my_wedge
30. TheDiablo
31. Topoftheflop
32. Bdill93 *


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 21, 2021)

Rob, I don't mind dropping out. Keen to get going on meets again but I was starting to get a bit worried anyway about what my knees would think about 36 holes in a day. Had a cortisone injection a couple of weeks ago which appears to have done nothing to help


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 21, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Taking into account those people who have kindly given up their places, (I'm really sorry about that guys), I am now down to this list. Still 1 too many.
Could everybody else confirm they are coming please???

*1. Smiffy
2. Ian (guest of Full Throttle)
3. Full Throttle
4. Leftie
5. Dhan
6. Bratty
7. Chrisd
8. SteveW86
9. TXL
10. Fish
11. Swingalot
12. Badger
13. njrose51
14. Norrin Radd
15. Ray Taylor
16. Sharon Strahan
17. Gopher99
18. Heronsghyll
19. Guy
20. Robin
21. Letitrip
22. PNWokingham
23.SimonSmh
24.SimonSmh guest
25. Oxfordcomma
26. JustOne
27. Wookie
28. mashleyR7
29. need_my_wedge
30. TheDiablo
31. Topoftheflop
32. Bdill93 guest
33. Bdill93*

Click to expand...

Remove my guest Smiffy!


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 21, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Remove my guest Smiffy!
		
Click to expand...

Im still very keen on playing though  

I appreciate all the hard work and effort mate! Will be my second forum event - the first organised by Fish was brilliant last year - and im happy to play with anyone!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 21, 2021)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Rob, I don't mind dropping out. Keen to get going on meets again but I was starting to get a bit worried anyway about what my knees would think about 36 holes in a day. Had a cortisone injection a couple of weeks ago which appears to have done nothing to help 

Click to expand...

I am down to the necessary 32 with you still so there is no need for you to drop out unless you really want to. Could you confirm either way please mate 😉


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 21, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Remove my guest Smiffy!
		
Click to expand...

Done 😉


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 21, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Im still very keen on playing though 

I appreciate all the hard work and effort mate! Will be my second forum event - the first organised by Fish was brilliant last year - and im happy to play with anyone!
		
Click to expand...

You are still in Geezer
😉


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 21, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Rob, would still like to come and play if possible but if you’re limited to a lower number of attendees and I don’t make the cut for whatever reason you decide then that’s not a problem at all.

I’m happy either way, so will keep an eye on the thread and see how things end up.
		
Click to expand...

You are still in Steve
😉


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 21, 2021)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Rob, I don't mind dropping out. Keen to get going on meets again but I was starting to get a bit worried anyway about what my knees would think about 36 holes in a day. Had a cortisone injection a couple of weeks ago which appears to have done nothing to help 

Click to expand...

You are still in unless you definitely don't want to play now.
Can you confirm either way fella?


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 21, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			You are still in Steve
😉
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Rob


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 21, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			You are still in unless you definitely don't want to play now.
Can you confirm either way fella?
		
Click to expand...

When do you need to know by Smiffy? 

Before this week's limits from the club and the subsequent nonsense I was just keeping an eye on it and getting a bit concerned that I might have to drop out. Still have an injection into the other knee to come so I might be OK in a months time but if you need a decision right now then I'm going to have to say no. If it was tomorrow I couldn't/wouldn't do 36.


----------



## richart (Apr 22, 2021)

Can't believe the Cooden Beach Centenary Champion has been thown out. Alright it was better ball but my partner was rubbish.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 22, 2021)

richart said:



			Can't believe the Cooden Beach Centenary Champion has been thown out. Alright it was better ball but my partner was rubbish.

Click to expand...

It's a cruel game.

History counts for zip.


----------



## richart (Apr 22, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			History counts for zip.
		
Click to expand...

That’s all I have left.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 22, 2021)

richart said:



			That’s all I have left.
		
Click to expand...

And hair. Don't forget the hair.

It's your USP.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 22, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			And hair. Don't forget the hair.

It's your USP.
		
Click to expand...

He’s right you know.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 23, 2021)

richart said:



			Can't believe the Cooden Beach Centenary Champion has been thrown out. Alright it was better ball but my partner was rubbish.

Click to expand...

I can't believe you have said this. This was your reaction in the clubhouse when we were told we had won. I think your reaction says it all, particularly as we had just finished discussing how badly you had actually played....(still love those trousers by the way, are they still as tight under the armpits??).


----------



## IanM (Apr 23, 2021)

Are you a night worker Smiffy , or out of the country?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 23, 2021)

IanM said:



			Are you a night worker Smiffy , or out of the country?
		
Click to expand...

Neither mate. Just a very early riser. Must have been all my years as a postman/milkie.
Habit I can't get out of.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 23, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Neither mate. Just a very early riser. Must have been all my years as a postman/milkie.
Habit I can't get out of.
		
Click to expand...

Tell the truth, you wet the bed around 3am every morning 😂


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 26, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			You are still in Geezer
😉
		
Click to expand...

And just like that - I cant play now! 

Apologies, my wife just let me know that our Holiday from last year has been re-arranged and we leave on the same day as Cooden! Gutted!


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 28, 2021)

Apologies Smiffy, not been on here in ages and missed all the commotion! My Mrs is due to drop the week before so I'm going to have to take my name down - not sure I'd be too popular.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (May 8, 2021)

Oxfordcomma said:



			When do you need to know by Smiffy?

Before this week's limits from the club and the subsequent nonsense I was just keeping an eye on it and getting a bit concerned that I might have to drop out. Still have an injection into the other knee to come so I might be OK in a months time but if you need a decision right now then I'm going to have to say no. If it was tomorrow I couldn't/wouldn't do 36.
		
Click to expand...

Rob, sorry, think it's better to make a call earlier rather than later so I'm out. Disappointed but I'll see you at H4H.


----------



## full_throttle (May 13, 2021)

Anyone travelling down the day before fancy a knock at Royal Eastbourne? (2 spaces)

Twilight rate £30 so looking at teeing off around 1430


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 14, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Taking into account those people who have kindly given up their places, (I'm really sorry about that guys), I am now down to this list. Still 1 too many.
Could everybody else confirm they are coming please???

*1. Smiffy
2. Ian (guest of Full Throttle)
3. Full Throttle
4. Leftie
5. Dhan
6. Bratty
7. Chrisd
8. SteveW86
9. TXL
10. Fish
11. Swingalot
12. Badger
13. njrose51
14. Norrin Radd
15. Ray Taylor
16. Sharon Strahan
17. Gopher99
18. Heronsghyll
19. Guy
20. Robin
21. Letitrip
22. PNWokingham
23.SimonSmh
24.SimonSmh guest
25. Oxfordcomma
26. JustOne
27. Wookie
28. mashleyR7
29. need_my_wedge
30. TheDiablo
31. Topoftheflop
32. Bdill93 *

Click to expand...

I've only just caught up on this, bit late to the party.  I've not been on this trip before and am happy to give up my spot to someone that plays in these meets more regular. If you need the spot Smiffy just kick me into touch.


----------



## Smiffy (May 14, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			I've only just caught up on this, bit late to the party.  I've not been on this trip before and am happy to give up my spot to someone that plays in these meets more regular. If you need the spot Smiffy just kick me into touch.
		
Click to expand...

You're still in 
😉😉😉


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 26, 2021)

Right, just trying to get my head around the remnants of this meet, and so far have come up with the following list.
Could everybody just confirm that they are still coming along, and as you can see there are still a few spots left if anybody would still like to attend.
Many thanks......
*1. Smiffy
2. Ian (guest of Full Throttle)
3. Full Throttle
4. Leftie
5. Dhan
6. Bratty
7. Chrisd
8. SteveW86
9. TXL
10. Fish
11. Swingalot
12. Badger
13. njrose51
14. Norrin Radd
15. Ray Taylor
16. Sharon Strahan
17. Gopher99
18. Norman Porritt
19. need_my_wedge
20. Letitrip 
21. PNWokingham    
22. SimonSmh
23.SimonSmh guest
24.JustOne
25. Wookie
26. mashleyR7
27. Greg Lindley
28. Paul Watson
29. Graham House
30. Paul Keen
31. 
32. *


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 26, 2021)

I’m still in Smiffy


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 26, 2021)

Looking forward to it knobby. A night out before and taking your fivers (am and pm) on the day 🍺🤣


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 26, 2021)

definitely in, and so is the fish


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 26, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			You're still in
😉😉😉
		
Click to expand...

I am 😀


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 27, 2021)

full_throttle said:



			definitely in, and so is the fish
		
Click to expand...

Is your mate Ian still coming Rob???


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 27, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Is your mate Ian still coming Rob???
		
Click to expand...


I hope so, he's driving 

Yes mate, Air BNB sorted, playing Royal Eastbourne the day before


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 27, 2021)

How are you doing the groups Rob? Same for both rounds or mixing it up a bit?


----------



## gopher99 (Jun 27, 2021)

I am still ok to play, looking forward to it.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 28, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			How are you doing the groups Rob? Same for both rounds or mixing it up a bit?
		
Click to expand...

I normally do the same for both rounds so that it doesn't mess the lunchtime break up Steve.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 28, 2021)

Added three more players but still have some spaces available if anyone else would like to play......


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 12, 2021)

Just a reminder to everyone....
Try to be there by 8.30 and it's "cash only" please.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 14, 2021)

List updated above with what I think is the latest number.
Still have a few spaces available if anyone would like to join us.
£75.00 for the day including food and evening meal.

Just confirming a few points.
Cost of day is £75.00 per person, including food, (ham, egg and chips at lunchtime and three course meal in the evening).
Smart casual for evening meal, so no need to "boot and suit" as previous years.
Individual stableford in the morning, team event in the afternoon.
Please try to be at the club by 8.30 if possible, 1st tee is booked from 9.30. 
I would really prefer cash payment on the day please.
A few buggies have been reserved at members rate (£30.00 the day) and there are no restrictions in place with regards sharing them


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 15, 2021)

Evening meal....

Soup of the day
Chicken pie
Apple crumble

Parp parp!!
😁😁😁😁

Still a few spaces left if anyone else would like to join us


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 15, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			List updated above with what I think is the latest number.
Still have a few spaces available if anyone would like to join us.
£75.00 for the day including food and evening meal.

Just confirming a few points.
Cost of day is £75.00 per person,* including food,* (ham, egg and chips at lunchtime and three course meal in the evening).
Smart casual for evening meal, so no need to "boot and suit" as previous years.
Individual stableford in the morning, team event in the afternoon.
Please try to be at the club by 8.30 if possible, 1st tee is booked from 9.30.
I would really prefer cash payment on the day please.
A few buggies have been reserved at members rate (£30.00 the day) and there are no restrictions in place with regards sharing them
		
Click to expand...


are we still getting coffee and bacon before we tee off?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 15, 2021)

full_throttle said:



			are we still getting coffee and bacon before we tee off?
		
Click to expand...

Coffee. Not sure about the bacon rolls mate.
I'll most probably go for the healthy option.
Full English, with an extra sausage and double fried slice instead of mushrooms.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 16, 2021)

Now full.
9 x 3 balls😉😉😉😉


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 26, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Now full.
9 x 3 balls😉😉😉😉
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, have had a couple of others pull out at short notice, so now don't have the right numbers for the usual team competition.
So will now play a 36 hole individual Stableford, £5.00 each in the kitty and prizes for best AM round, PM round and 36 hole total.
Hope that's okay with everybody???
We'll have to play as 7 x 3 balls with a fourball bringing up the rear.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 26, 2021)

Another one just pulled out which leaves 24 so three ball team game back on
😖😖😖
Individual stableford in the morning
Team stableford in the afternoon, best score of the three on holes 1-6, best two of the three on holes 7-12 and all three to count on holes 13-18.
Cushty


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 29, 2021)

Looking at the weather forecast for tomorrow.... batten down the hatches
46mph wind gusts......


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 29, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Looking at the weather forecast for tomorrow.... batten down the hatches
46mph wind gusts......




Click to expand...


gonna be interesting


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 29, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Looking at the weather forecast for tomorrow.... batten down the hatches
46mph wind gusts......




Click to expand...

i best  get a few more balls!


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 29, 2021)

I cant remember the last time I played in any wind


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 29, 2021)

Groups. If anyone has a problem, please let me know!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 29, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			I cant remember the last time I played in any wind
		
Click to expand...

I would nail your hat on tomorrow......


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 29, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I would nail your hat on tomorrow......


Click to expand...

I’ll get a strap for under my chin


----------



## chrisd (Jul 29, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			i best  get a few more balls!
		
Click to expand...

You're playing behind me Paul, you'll find plenty 😁


----------



## IanM (Jul 30, 2021)

PFKAF has just stuck a video on Facebook....  windy as anything down there right now!  Makes me feel glad I am working!!  

Have fun folks


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 30, 2021)

chrisd said:



			You're playing behind me Paul, you'll find plenty 😁
		
Click to expand...

Him and Steve have lost over a dozen between them


----------



## IanM (Jul 30, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			Him and Steve have lost over a dozen between them 

Click to expand...

Some right old hackers playing today


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 30, 2021)

Jesus H Christ. That was terrible
😱😱🤮


----------



## Imurg (Jul 30, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Jesus H Christ. That was terrible
😱😱🤮
		
Click to expand...

Was hoping for a slightly longer match report but I guess it sums up the day...


----------



## Dando (Jul 30, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Jesus H Christ. That was terrible
😱😱🤮
		
Click to expand...

No need to tell us about your golf mate


----------



## fundy (Jul 30, 2021)

Dando said:



			No need to tell us about your golf mate
		
Click to expand...


dont think it was just his lol


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 30, 2021)

Well that was an interesting day, I don’t think I have played in anything as windy as today. 

With trolleys being blown over and balls blown off greens you definitely had to laugh at times.

A total shocker for me in this mornings round, with a total of 13 points, but solidly beating my total of 8 balls lost. The afternoon round was much better, had beaten my mornings points total by the 8th hole with the same ball I started with. Had a few car crash moments along the way but ended up on 31 points.

All in all a very eventful day


----------



## chrisd (Jul 30, 2021)

Well it was a blustery day in the Cooden area. Cant quite work out how I scored 30 points in the morning but managed to lose so many balls. I've never played in wind that strong, never ever!

Highlight of the morning was seeing Leftie hit a straight shot down the middle to see it turn left at the lights and was never seen again😖😖 I've never seen a ball change direction like that although 60mph winds probably played a part . Leftie and Dahn were great company all day, thanks guys. Great to see old faces and some new ones after the couple of years we've had.

Cooden staff looked after us very well  and the food was really good  and the biggest thanks goes to to Smiffy for arranging the day 👍👍


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 30, 2021)

It's times like this I miss reading fishy's blow by blow account of the 36holes. I'm sure it would've been a 4 pager😁


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 31, 2021)

What a day!! Thanks to everybody that came along and braved the weather. They really were some of the worst conditions I have ever played golf in. 
Luckily the forecast rain didn't materialise until the very end of the 2nd round. My group were playing the 18th when it started, and although my 3rd shot landed just off the back of the green, the ball is still there this morning. All I wanted was the sanctuary of the clubhouse, so sod the score, (and the ball!!).
23 players, (one "no show"), best score of the morning was 31 points scored by Anthony (TXL). My score of 27 points wasn't too bad after all, quite chuffed with myself actually!
Afternoon round was a team event, winners with 73 points were TXL (again!!) partnered with Paul Nash and SteveW86.
Well played lads.
Highlight of the round for me was when we were playing the 9th hole. All three of us were on the green, I was going to be putting up the slight incline, Ray and Sharon had slightly downhill putts and were to play 1st and 2nd. The wind was really gusting over this exposed part of the course, and while I was waiting for my turn to putt I turned my back into the wind to try to get some protection. As I stood there I heard a cry from Sharon, looked down to see hers (and Rays) ball go trundling past me as they were being blown off the green...
Such a shame that the weather turned out like that, this morning in Bexhill there isn't a hint of breeze.
Course was in lovely condition, greens maybe the best I have seen them.
Thanks again for turning up and making the day what it was. 
Good to see familiar faces after the tough times we've been through, and especially good to see Simon (Bratty).
Next year anyone???


----------



## wookie (Jul 31, 2021)

Wow!

That really was hard work and equal to or worse than the previous strongest winds I’d played in at porthcawl.

I struggled to get the ball off the tee all day but scraped a semi respectable 27 points in the afternoon.  Combined with playing partners Bryan and Owen this gave us a total which wasn’t anywhere near as far away from the winning score as we had thought it might be.

Great to catch up with people after so long.

Well played Anthony and thank you very much Rob.  Always tricky to organise these things and not helped this time round by the previous issues with numbers and then a no show yesterday.  

Now whose idea was it to book a 7.39 tee in the medal this morning ……


----------



## Badger (Jul 31, 2021)

Have played a lot of golf in Scotland but don't think I've ever played in a wind as strong and constant as that, was like being in a permanent heavy gust for seven hours !

Lost ball count for what it's worth, 15 in 25 holes then remarkably managed to keep the same one in play for last 11 !. Off to Hever in an hour for our 4bbb knockout day and rummaging in the back of the cupboard searching for balls !

First time at Cooden and I loved it despite the wind. Course, food and staff were great. Nice to see some familiar faces after too long. Sorry to those I never got the chance to have a proper chat with.

Thanks to Smiffy for arranging what was a really enjoyable day.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 31, 2021)

great day. Well done Smiffy. And thanks to Badger for ensuring my 13-ball loss was not the worst!! 

Anthony, after moaning that he is playing rubbish, did the predictable super solid golf in really bad conditions. Great golf. Steve had a very dody start but his points overtook his ball count by the 12th!! But i overtook him on balls lost and my 16 points is the worst score i have ever had - and that included a 4 pointer on 15! 

The afternoon round produced much better goolf from Steve and I - especially Steve who was a transformed player, especially on the back 9 with some excellent ball striking. 

My Motorcaddy electric trolley was blown over several times and was really struggling to push it - as was trying to make an 18 hole battery last 36 - i think one of the accidents has damaged the trolley. The right wheel now is really stiff and will not turn without the moror on. I guess the axle or something is knackered - and given my engineering inability it will have to go and see the doctor and no doubt attract a large bill!! 

 It was nice coming doen the day before and stayimng next to the course - has a nice leaisurely stroll into the Bexhill metropolis and spent a few hours catching up with the man previously known as Fish over several pints of Staropraman! Good fun. We then joined Smiffy, James and their partners for a lovely Italian, washed down with copious amounts of wine to ensure a nice hangover to start the golf on a lovely calm peak-summer day!! Perfect! 

Roll on next year - Cooden and me have unfinished business!!


----------



## Bratty (Jul 31, 2021)

Bratty's back! 😉

Huge thanks to Smiffy for the invitation and lovely to see some faces again. A great day at Cooden, although the 40° bend on some flagsticks meant it was an interesting and challenging day.

Thanks to playing partners James and Fish for some quality golf and chuckles when the golf wasn't quality (I'll let you lot decide the ratio!).

Also, you'll be pleased to know I no longer swear like a merchant navvy on the golf course; I'm a changed man!

Next year for sure, Smiffy - count me in, please!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 31, 2021)

Echoing the sentiments above. My first trip to Cooden, played in a cool summer breeze


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CR_O-VLnj9NCDTEKMgWKeUyuHpu65TVxFF11z80/

Not sure what all the fuss is about 😜

To be fair, that was pretty brutal out there yesterday, but despite the breeze, it was perversely enjoyable. Played some reasonable golf at times, and some shocking golf at others. Lost a few balls, but just about stayed in single figures I think. Hate the 9th hole, wind took my ball off the green twice in the first round after being pin high for 2, and once again in the second. It's only merit being that I somehow scooped longest drive on a forum meet but into that wind maybe wasn't too difficult. 

The company was good, nice to meet you Simon, although the wind did make a challenge to hold any conversation at times. 

Thanks for organising Smiffy, might consider next year if you can put better guarantees in place for the weather😎


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 31, 2021)

Is that the one to the raised green near the tea hut ?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 31, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Is that the one to the raised green near the tea hut ?
		
Click to expand...

It is indeed.
The other green that was particularly exposed was the par 5 15th. 
It was almost impossible to concentrate on the putt in hand with the wind buffeting you around, at times blowing you almost off your feet.
This was then followed by the par 3 16th with a 40mph wind gusting straight left to right from the elevated tee. I don't know if anyone hit the green in the afternoon???
🥺🥺😖😖


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 31, 2021)

Hopefully if I can get fit I'll be there next year😉


----------



## chrisd (Jul 31, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			It is indeed.
The other green that was particularly exposed was the par 5 15th.
It was almost impossible to concentrate on the putt in hand with the wind buffeting you around, at times blowing you almost off your feet.
This was then followed by the par 3 16th with a 40mph wind gusting straight left to right from the elevated tee. I don't know if anyone hit the green in the afternoon???
🥺🥺😖😖
		
Click to expand...

No I didnt get near to hitting the green on 16 but did birdie the 15th both morning and afternoon. Driver and 8 iron on to green in the morning shows the wind strength !


----------



## Bratty (Jul 31, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			It is indeed.
The other green that was particularly exposed was the par 5 15th.
It was almost impossible to concentrate on the putt in hand with the wind buffeting you around, at times blowing you almost off your feet.
This was then followed by the par 3 16th with a 40mph wind gusting straight left to right from the elevated tee. I don't know if anyone hit the green in the afternoon???
🥺🥺😖😖
		
Click to expand...

I did. 9iron to 15 foot. Don't ask about the putt! 🤣


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 31, 2021)

Sadly Cooden is unplayable for 300 days or the year…..


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 31, 2021)

Great day as always, many thanks to Smiffy for organising, and the staff a t Cooden for their hospitality.

Struggled with the conditions, although 31 in the afternoon meant i manged to beat mt PP for the day at least once.

I'll be back if invited. always a pleasure, never a chore


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 31, 2021)

SammmeBee said:



			Sadly Cooden is unplayable for 300 days or the year…..
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 1, 2021)

Little and large.... She could put it out there for a tiddler. 😱😱😱


----------



## JustOne (Aug 2, 2021)

Hi everyone, great to see you all at Cooden, it's such a shame not to get any time to talk to familiar faces and there are still many of you that I'd love to have a round with but haven't yet had the opportunity.

I heard it was windy!!.... I was too busy playing sh*te to notice. 

It was going not too bad actually until I 3-putted the 7th from 18 inches and then I literally heard the sound of the wheels falling off. Soooooo angry.

Nice to play a round with EX forumer Fish and REBORN forumer Bratty, both were an absolute pleasure to be around for the day.

Very well done to TXL for his fine 31pts, well played Sir 

Huge thanks to Smiffy for organising...... and can someone make sure that the guy who didn't turn up PAYS HIS £75 as it's not right for Smiffy to pick up his bill


----------



## Bratty (Aug 2, 2021)

JustOne said:



			Hi everyone, great to see you all at Cooden, it's such a shame not to get any time to talk to familiar faces and there are still many of you that I'd love to have a round with but haven't yet had the opportunity.

I heard it was windy!!.... I was too busy playing sh*te to notice. 

It was going not too bad actually until I 3-putted the 7th from 18 inches and then I literally heard the sound of the wheels falling off. Soooooo angry.

Nice to play a round with EX forumer Fish and REBORN forumer Bratty, both were an absolute pleasure to be around for the day.

Very well done to TXL for his fine 31pts, well played Sir 

Huge thanks to Smiffy for organising...... and can someone make sure that the guy who didn't turn up PAYS HIS £75 as it's not right for Smiffy to pick up his bill 

Click to expand...

Was lovely seeing you too, mate!
If Smiffy doesn't get reimbursed, I'll happy chip in a fiver to sort him out... if a few others will too.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 3, 2021)

Bratty said:



			Was lovely seeing you too, mate!
If Smiffy doesn't get reimbursed, I'll happy chip in a fiver to sort him out... if a few others will too.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, didn't realise that someone didn't turn up. Please keep us updated Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 3, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Indeed, didn't realise that someone didn't turn up. Please keep us updated Rob
		
Click to expand...

I have sent a couple of PM's to the individual concerned. Have not received a response to either of them yet. I know that he has logged on to the site since sending them, just need to find out whether he has read them or not.
I'm not going to "name and shame" as it could simply be an oversight. But will have no qualms in doing so should my requests go unanswered.
I have checked through my PM's and the Cooden thread, and at no time did he notify me that he wouldn't be attending.
*I know that a few of you know who it is, but I would really appreciate it if you didn't post to avoid unnecessary embarrassment.*
I have deleted the final players list to avoid work by the "detectives".....
So powder dry for now......


----------

